# Ft lbs- in lbs????



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got to replace the head gaskets in my brute. I have a torque wrench in ft lbs but I think 2 bolts in the head require to torque down in inch lbs. would it hurt if I did it in ft lbs or do I need to go ahead and buy a smaller torque wrench and do it the way the Manuel says


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

You can covert inch pounds to foot pounds by multiplying by 12. Say for instance the manual says 50 inch lbs, you multiply that by 12. 50x12=600foot pounds. Try converting it and see if your torque wrench will support the needed torque value. If so you are good to go otherwise buy one that will or rent it from a local parts store.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> You can covert inch pounds to foot pounds by multiplying by 12. Say for instance the manual says 50 inch lbs, you multiply that by 12. 50x12=600foot pounds. Try converting it and see if your torque wrench will support the needed torque value. If so you are good to go otherwise buy one that will or rent it from a local parts store.


Not the way. 50 inlbs is not 600ftlbs. 
*1 inch pound force = 0.0833333333 foot pounds*


Try this link

http://www.unitconversion.org/energy/inch-pounds-to-foot-pounds-conversion.html


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

4 of the cylinder head bolts are 18ft lbs and one bolt is 36 in lbs then all of the rocker case bolts are in inch lbs but I'll try what u said


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

There are 12 inches in 1 foot. You divide the inch pounds by 12. 36 in lbs = 3 ft lbs. You can use your normal torque wrench if you trust it to be that accurate. It is usually hard to feel or hear the click when set that low though. I usually use a 1/4" drive ratchet when working with small fasteners. Alot less likely to over tighten stuff with smaller tools.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I tried to do the same thing when putting my engine back together, torque wrench isn't so accurate at low numbers like inch pounds need... You'd probably be better off just snugging them up with a 1/4 ratchet by hand if you don't want to buy an inch pound torque wrench.

If your set on using the ft lbs torque wrench try one of the inch pound conversion on another random bolt somewhere(not on the engine) and see if it feels right. How much leverage most torque wrenches have to get say 5-10 ftlbs/approx 100 inch pounds you literally should only need to push it with one finger.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

If u have a iPhone down load the app called convert and it will take out the guess work. It's free.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought about just snugging them with a regular wrench but didn't know if it would be good enough


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd trust even my Snapon torque wrench under 5lbs.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You gotta be careful when using the low scale or a high scale on a torque wrench. Ideally if you buy a torque wrench with a scale of lets say 50-250 ft lbs, it is only really accurate in the 75-200 ft lb range. if you got a bolt with a torque of 50 ft lbs, your better off going to a local auto part store and renting one that has a range of 20-150 ft lbs and then returning it. Just be aware if the torque wrench hasn't been zero'd out since the last use it may not me accurate at all. When you zero it out (turn it back to zero) it takes the tension off the bands in the wrench.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

unless you have electric  but on a serious note hes right. also if you drop it or smack it when tightening it'll be off.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Not the way. 50 inlbs is not 600ftlbs.
> *1 inch pound force = 0.0833333333 foot pounds*
> 
> 
> ...


Errrr yeaaaaa ignore what I said. My math skills appear to have been on vacation when I typed that. :what:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

